# Inshore guides in Venice  Louisiana?



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 19, 2013)

My daughter and I are wanting to go back to Venice for redfish again in early June. The guide we had the last trip was OK, but not what I was expecting. We anchored up and threw shrimp at the grass all day. Only ended up with 9 reds all day long. 
If you can recommend a great redfish guide in Venice I'd love to have some names. Really would prefer to cast artificials and not throw shrimp too. I'll do whatever the guide says is best, but like casting a lot better.
Thanks in advance for any names.


----------



## Tideup (Jan 21, 2013)

I fish with a guide out of Hopedale it is about 30 miles from Venice,they are very client friendly, Captain Charlie Thomason.


----------



## fatback (Jan 22, 2013)

I have fished with Reeltite Charters. Capt. Boola is the man's name. Have always done real well with him.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 23, 2013)

http://www.fishunterguideservice.com/

Teach,
I'd highly recommend Capt. Nash (both of them...father and son).  Fished with them year before last and my son and I had a tremendous time.  Very good guys and they really put you on the fish.  The father was actually a TV weatherman in the N.O. area for a long time.  They also take the time to teach you a lot about the area you fish in.  I hope to fish with them again later in the year.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 24, 2013)

alphachief said:


> http://www.fishunterguideservice.com/
> 
> Teach,
> I'd highly recommend Capt. Nash (both of them...father and son).  Fished with them year before last and my son and I had a tremendous time.  Very good guys and they really put you on the fish.  The father was actually a TV weatherman in the N.O. area for a long time.  They also take the time to teach you a lot about the area you fish in.  I hope to fish with them again later in the year.



Thanks Alpha,
These guys look like just what I'm looking for. Did you stay with them or somewhere else?


----------



## centerc (Jan 24, 2013)

What is the best time of year to go down there
?


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 26, 2013)

centerc, best time to go to Venice is whenever you can get there. Spring and summer into fall offer the best weather, but the fishing is pretty much good year around.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jan 27, 2013)

Tideup said:


> I fish with a guide out of Hopedale it is about 30 miles from Venice,they are very client friendly, Captain Charlie Thomason.



Awesome guides. Fishing with Charlie and Joe was a great experience!!!


----------



## alphachief (Jan 31, 2013)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Thanks Alpha,
> These guys look like just what I'm looking for. Did you stay with them or somewhere else?



We stayed at another camp because they were in the final stages of finishing up their remodeled camp.


----------



## tbrown913 (Feb 6, 2013)

captain Ron price is an inshore guide, and awesome lodge! he is always putting pics on Facebook and getting50-100 reds on lots of trips. Deep South outfitters can take care of any deep sea you may want to do. I used them last year and cant wait to go back!


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Capt Hoop (Feb 8, 2013)

Empire, buras, and venice area is all good and the captains mentioned are all good.  You can not go wrong with Boula, Ron, or the Roberts guys. This advice comming from another charter captain down here. 

Enjoy your time here and catch em up!


----------



## skinny river (Feb 8, 2013)

We go to Venice every October. No guides just take our own boats. Last year some guys did do a guide trip through Veince lodge and had a great time. If you have a boat and have been before you can save money and take your own boat.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Feb 23, 2013)

Well our trip is booked. We will be fishing with Reel Tite charters. Captain Boola called me back quickly and answered all my questions. Sounds like he and his other guides know how to slam the reds. Plus he assured me that if at all possible, we would cast artificials at shorelines or schools of reds.
My daughter is going with me so that makes it even better! Not too many 22 year olds want to go to Venice with their old Dad and go fishing. I feel incredibly fortunate that she loves to hunt and fish so much!


----------

